# Which Exercise Makes You The Happiest?



## ssalamone (Sep 21, 2010)

What type of physical exercise do you guys find to give you the most endorphins after you are done working out?

Personally, I love cycling!


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Ditto. That's not saying much though, i suck at any other sports.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I love cycling and running, I've also gotten quite into swimming aswell recently, im not very good at it though and get water up my nose a lot lol


----------



## ferrellwolf (Jan 7, 2010)

Cycling ftw


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Karate or BJJ. It's a tie.


----------



## happyman2011 (Jun 20, 2010)

i do jogging and running, it helps a lot on my depression but not much on s.a.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I like deadlifting. It's really neat being able to pull a weight you didn't think you could lift, off the ground, with no momentum to help you out.


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

miscer? ^

I deadlift as well, but I don't really care for it. I guess my favorite lift would be pullups. I love the feeling of it. I guess chinups would come second, but I like working my lats more.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Any ab/core workout. So boss.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

A high intensity chest or bicep workout does it for me. I workout my entire body. I'm not too fond of working out my legs, but I do it anyways.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I feel like such a machine after I do squats.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Biking seemed to just make me tired, until I started going up these steep hills. It's a lot more fun now.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm desperate to get a bike again.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm a big fan of wide grip pronated pullups and barbell rows.

Or just a good three hour surf, but there's a lot of sitting about.

Or a run on the beach in my barefeet sprinting up the sand dunes at the end, that feels awesome.


----------



## DrewDrewson (Mar 29, 2010)

mountain biking ftw. Out in nature winding narrowly past trees, getting fresh air, and incredible cardio. Killing yourself going uphills just to blast down a downhill. Flying off jumps...can't say you can do all those things with running lol


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Stick on this ****ty rap and only break full tilt kickboxing/mma when this finished then play it again to finish part of my cardio routine 



, 



 Haha, good fun, it's funny how most rap sucks you into the body of the man giving the world all that *middle finger drawbridges* lol so at the end you're left with an inflated ego and pumped up body, perfect =


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

jogging/running/sprinting improves my sense of well being considerably. A superset of squats or deadlifts combined with some other exercise is also helpful.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Biking makes me smile.
Basketball makes me sweaty.
Love 'em both.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Walking.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I think cardio seems to give the best instant endorphin release for me, but weight lifting seems to give a delayed endorphin boost that only kicks in after a day or two. Maybe it's because I lift too heavy or something.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

DDR! You exercise, listen to music, and play at the same time. It may be a tap dance game, but you use your entire body to play. Hardcore players play ultra fast songs with the supporting bar, which restricts upper body movement, but it compensates by improving your leg muscles and stamina very rapidly. Good scores in addition to burning calories give you a great sense of achievement.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Auron said:


> i love jogging while listening to music. It makes me feel alive!


:ditto

Or running by playing frisbee.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm on the most insane endorphins high right now after riding my bike to the gym and doing a hard core chest/pullup/dip/curls/core workout. By the time I rode home, I didn't have a care in the world. A day on the slopes always does the trick too.


----------



## Dark0 (Apr 17, 2010)

Running, pull ups and bench press.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Swimming. For me it's meditation and exercise rolled into one package.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

akstylish said:


> DDR! You exercise, listen to music, and play at the same time. It may be a tap dance game, but you use your entire body to play. Hardcore players play ultra fast songs with the supporting bar, which restricts upper body movement, but it compensates by improving your leg muscles and stamina very rapidly. Good scores in addition to burning calories give you a great sense of achievement.


about 30 minutes on the elliptical makes me happy.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

BB bicep curls. They are beast.


----------



## Jcon (Oct 12, 2010)

running with some pump up eminem songs and bench press and pushups


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

nothing compares to hockey


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Any type of workout including resistant bands!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I like jump-roping and shoot-around basketball. Both are very light workouts.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Hands down to me, a really good run.

And basketball, but I'de rather get a good run in, because that dont _always _happen when I hoop.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

riding (horses) is euphoric, but i can no longer do that. Road running or trails is great, esp when one is in shape and can_ fly_....haven't done that for awhile, either. Now I just jog on my treadmill and listen to music, which is still pretty satisfying.

Did anyone include sex as exercise or is my mind just in the gutter?


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bjj is the best for me...... I've only gotten runners high once. I have to be doing something(sports) to run or I get really bored.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Martial arts, dancing and swimming.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Exercising and sex both leave me with acute depression, so nothing.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

I finally felt like I got an endorphin rush from doing something physical... I was dancing to some music by myself last night. One drawback is that you already have to be in a decent mood to try it, moreso than other types of physical activities.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like riding a bike pretty much anything cardio, I've been lifting dumbbells recently and like that as well.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Squat


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Pushups. They work multiple muscles, give a good upper body workout and best of all are very convenient to do, don't need any fancy gym equipment and they can be done pretty much anywhere you have a flat surface. Ingenious way to use your own body weight for exercise. 
Squats are good too.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

For me it's just taking out the trash. It gives a full body workout since my arms carry the trash and my legs carry me, and if the trash grease makes it slick it'll work your grip since you gotta hold tighter. Can't tell you how many cool things I've found at the dumpster. Got an old tv that I almost fixed - it only needed a new CRT and a new screen (I didn't have a spare of either). It's like getting a bonus on top of your workout - and sometimes the digging and hauling of stuff back (got a good as new couch but didn't find out till later it was infested with crabs) is a workout all on its own


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

I like putting Aqua on and dancing to that around my apartment. Cool like that.


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Taekwondo and biking.


----------



## GreenBanana (Oct 13, 2010)

Ritual masturbation. Helps lower rates of prostate cancer, and depending upon how intensive your self-abuse, can be quite the workout.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

GreenBanana said:


> Ritual masturbation. Helps lower rates of prostate cancer, and depending upon how intensive your self-abuse, can be quite the workout.


You're my new favourite poster.


----------



## Dancer1990 (Nov 15, 2010)

Dance and Jogging


----------



## Jellybean2010 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yoga and running


----------



## Darksideofthemoon (Oct 22, 2010)

cycling


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Karate or BJJ. It's a tie.


Given my previous experience with both, I'd have to agree.

They often blur the line between pleasure and pain.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Jump rope and basketball mostly.


----------



## Velo (Nov 2, 2010)

Cycling! I did bicycle road racing for many years. It is such a great activity. Also, group rides are a good social outlet for shy people. Hard to feel self conscious when you're focused on riding. Actually, come to think of it most cyclists I know are quite shy!

These days I do triathlon... a nice combo of endorphins and variety.


----------



## ont6 (Nov 1, 2010)

biking and walking.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

walking or running outside with music....and badminton


----------



## lonewolftiger (Sep 21, 2010)

Jogging/Running
A gentle jog around my property or into the forrest makes me feel really alive and gets the heart pumping, 
but if im caught in the middle of another family drama or somethings really pissed me off i get rid of alot of anger out with full-on running, trying to go as fast as i can banging my shoes against the earth.
Afterwards i feel the anger just melt away and i feel happier.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Intense house cleaning.


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 20, 2010)

Horseback riding and tai chi. And believe it or not there's not all that much difference between them; Even though one involves a 1000 lb animal, the balance and breathing and focus are all the same. Those take me to my happy place!


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

Velo said:


> Cycling! I did bicycle road racing for many years. It is such a great activity. Also, group rides are a good social outlet for shy people. Hard to feel self conscious when you're focused on riding. Actually, come to think of it most cyclists I know are quite shy!
> 
> These days I do triathlon... a nice combo of endorphins and variety.


I love cycling too, been riding religiously since October 2008. Been going on group rides with my local bike shop. It's great. Has opened up other opportunities as well due to their tremendous support. Has also introduced me to running and swimming. Started running April this year and just started swimming couple weeks ago, bloody hopeless at it but I want to be a really want to be triathlete. Have done fun runs, charity bike rides, duathlons and time trials. Highly recommended if you have the local support in your area.


----------



## Choopa (Nov 23, 2010)

boxing. 
I took up the sport about a year ago, had my first fight a couple of months ago and felt like i was on the top of the world! If you dont mind losing a couple of brain cells here and there, i highly recommend it  or just do it for fitness!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i like floorball, swimming, hockey, basketball, dancing, jogging..


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

ian curtis epilepsy dance. awesome.
i want those dance moves


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

i like running until im about to pass out and then taking a cold shower. i like biking but it takes so long to make my legs feel sore that I just run now.


----------



## MrDisaffected (Nov 24, 2010)

Cardio- running or MTB'ing. I do like lifting weights and yoga too but I get the best endorphin buzz off cardio.


----------



## Choopa (Nov 23, 2010)

cold fission cure said:


> For me it's just taking out the trash. It gives a full body workout since my arms carry the trash and my legs carry me, and if the trash grease makes it slick it'll work your grip since you gotta hold tighter. Can't tell you how many cool things I've found at the dumpster. Got an old tv that I almost fixed - it only needed a new CRT and a new screen (I didn't have a spare of either). It's like getting a bonus on top of your workout - and sometimes the digging and hauling of stuff back (got a good as new couch but didn't find out till later it was infested with crabs) is a workout all on its own


ROFL haha! so it provided you with seafood dinner also - nutrients to replenish your body after your workout


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ice skating.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

mma


----------



## bengo (Nov 25, 2010)

i like cycling want to learn rollerblading though


----------



## erik18patr (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello friend i like to do cycling.And i also prefer running.These are the best way to keep our self fit.


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

erik18patr said:


> Hello friend i like to do cycling.And i also prefer running.These are the best way to keep our self fit.


If you're up to it you could make it interesting and maybe participate in Duathlons (run/bike/run)


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Tennis.

Federer wins the World Tour Finals

6-3 3-6 6-1


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Running.....no doubt about it.


----------



## jeca (Nov 30, 2010)

theres nothing better than blasting ur favorite music through a good set of earphones and pumping iron


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

jeca said:


> theres nothing better than blasting ur favorite music through a good set of earphones and pumping iron


this


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

Sitting watching tv, while moving my arms and inserting food into my mouth, quite a good workout hehe


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

I love biking. Or loved. I haven't done it in months.


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

Burpees.


----------



## demureCat (Jun 17, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> Ice skating.


I thought I might be the first to say ice skating but alas....

Particularly outdoors, I can skate for hours. You get exercise or practice a new skill or just enjoy the rush of gliding and turning using only shifts in your body weight. X-ta-c.


----------



## Squiggles (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, I've gotten back into playing Wii Fit after not playing for well over a year. I'm gonna try and exercise at least an hour and a half a day unless I'm busy.


----------



## booth (Dec 6, 2010)

*I like...*

I like to run, not competatively though, it seems to put me in the right mind set each day. If I miss a day running, I feel like crap.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a routine where I do Romanian deadlifts, standing military presses, curls, and back squats all in a row. Then I take a break and repeat. After about 30 minutes I feel pretty good.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Nathan Talli said:


> I have a routine where I do Romanian deadlifts, standing military presses, curls, and back squats all in a row. Then I take a break and repeat. After about 30 minutes I feel pretty good.


Sounds good, deadlifts are starting to feel really ****ing good to do.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

moshercising


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

jogging


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

walking/running outside... the fresh air always makes me happier, even if the weather is miserable. There's nothing like breathing in nice cool air in a wide open space.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Skiing


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Surfing when there's few others out.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

This summer I've learned to enjoy running on a treadmill. The apartment complex I live in has a small gym room so I try and aim to go during a time where no one will be there to bother me with their loud music or conversations (UGH, total pet peeve! Even though I have my earphones on, I can still hear you blabbing away!). I haven't been able to exercise as much as I'd like these past few months due to schoolwork/stress.

I would really like to try kickboxing...


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Stationary cycling...it doesn't necessarily make me the happiest, but I can fit it into my schedule.

The best part is that I found a stationary cycle to put in my basement that's cheap and allows me to RIDE and SURF SAS at the SAME TIME:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003JTLJFY?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

lifting my little 5 pound weights is good, but running is definitely satisfying and calming.


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

Running.


----------



## KeepinOn (May 7, 2011)

Kegels.


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

Running. 
30 minutes to some good music and i feel awesome!


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Pelvic thrust.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm ALWAYS in a better mood after a long run but I like pretty much any time of cardio.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

okay, its swimming


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Mine would be the treadmill inclined at 15.5 on 5.5 speed for around 21 mins thats the happiest 21 mins of my day lol. Then the Elliptical level 10 for a good 20 mins, then the rower level 10 for a good 21 mins so really dont have 1 lol


----------



## blendergasket (May 17, 2011)

That video was awesome. I love Joy Division. Them and Bauhaus got me through high school.


----------



## blendergasket (May 17, 2011)

I love long distance cycling. I've got an ultralight tent and an ultralight sleeping bag and I strap them onto the back of my bike and go somewhere beautiful, sleep there, then ride back. This is one of my absolute favorite things to do. I love that I've propelled myself somewhere wonderful. 

Currently I'm having an allergy disaster so my bike's sadly not being used so much but I live right by the windy beach so I can jog along the beach without getting treegasms sucked into my nose. I also have been going to the Y, which is a bit of an anxiety trigger. I have issues around people watching me exercise. I want to gain upper body strength though so I guess I need to do more than bike.

Also, I love dancing ecstatically. I'm not one for rules so I just flail how the rhythm hits me but I get sucked into the music and feel that it's taking me over completely if it's music I can get into.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Anytime after I lift weights. Mostly after working out legs. By the time I'm done the workout, I feel like I can barely walk and it hurts just to walk up and down stairs. My legs feel so heavy and hurt for the next few days. I guess I kind of like the pain of it all


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

Squats, deadlifts and overhead presses, unless I fail my set reps, then it ticks me off


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

swimming makes me feel good. 
I actually really like the slight burning you get in your chest when you've done lots. 
although I am too self conscious to swim except in private pools


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

any muscle workouts, still prefer cardio for some reason :/


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Sex -- but then again... I'm way overweight right now so ya know I've not been 'exercising' lately. But seriously... I like the eliptical machine and just joined what seems like a really good gym... and it is perfectly right on the way from work to where I pick up my son at summer day camp.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I really enjoy jogging.


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

kickboxing does wonders for my mood


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

The one where I'm sitting down


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I love riding my upright stationary bike in my bedroom while listening to punk music. 
If I bike for about an hour and a half it helps with depression. 

I used to love riding in the country past farmer's fields with very little traffic. 
It's super relaxing.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Snatching. Nothing like throwing your bodyweight equivalent from the ground to over your head in one swift motion.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Choopa said:


> boxing.
> I took up the sport about a year ago, had my first fight a couple of months ago and felt like i was on the top of the world! If you dont mind losing a couple of brain cells here and there, i highly recommend it  or just do it for fitness!


haha Holla!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

I think any form of intense cardio is the real key to endorphins boost. But that's totally based on personal experience and not medical fact, so I could be talking out my ***....


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

ForeverStallone said:


> Squats, deadlifts and overhead presses, unless I fail my set reps, then it ticks me off


5x5 - ish exercises, i like :clap

Stuff like 5x5 is quick (you can go through all the sets in like 35 min or so) and you can see results quickly if you do it right. jiu jitsu is a great fun exercise too but only if you win. if you lose then you feel like a loser.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

deads and squats make me feel like a champ.


----------



## MsWatsername (May 12, 2011)

Kickboxing, Turbo, and Running...awesome ways to let out some frustration.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I love bicycling. Moving in response to others. Seeing cities from the streets. Love it. Coed wrestling is fun too.


----------



## andrewcubbie (Jun 9, 2007)

Absolutely love cycling. I like doing odd means of exercise though, like mowing the lawn. You get a sense of double satisfaction. You can see your hard work results and feel it too from the exercise. But of course, I have a big lawn


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Running

Pilates


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> Running
> 
> Pilates


same


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

Jogging, running on my treadmill


----------

